# Roger Huerta Wins His Bellator Debut



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Former UFC LW Contender Roger "El Matador" Huerta defeated Chad Hinton in the first round of the Bellator Fighting Championships LW tournament Via 3rd round kneebar last night...

Hinton was undefeated going into the tournament....


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

How did he look?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> How did he look?


Here's the fight....

http://squabbles.com/2010/04/roger-huerta-vs-chad-hinton-bellator-13-full-fight-video/


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

He had a bit of trouble with Hinton's strength. I'll give Hinton a lot of credit given his age and inexperience -- he seems to have a pretty solid chin (took some shots from Roger) and has pretty beastly strength. He gassed though...

Back to Roger -- pretty exciting as usual. Once he realized he needed to work the stand up, he gained the advantage. He was having problem with Hinton's strength in the clinch against the fence -- before Hintons gassed after Huerta initiated some striking.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

I was not really surprised, Huerta always goes to war and he is good.

He is one of my faves.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

It looked like Hinton's muscle mass really tired him out half way through the first round, while Huerta's skill caught up at the same time. It's very impressive how Huerta can control the strength of Hinton and use his tools at the same time. Very impressive stuff.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Roger dominated after the first round. It's cool there are more free fights of this caliber out there. The fight after was pretty good too. I think Roger is going to win the tournament easily.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I realy liked Huerta in this fight.
It's true, Hinton isn't a high-caliber opponent, but annyway Huerta looked good imo.
Hinton's strenght caused Huerta some trouble in the beggining, but i liked how Huerta took control of the fight, step by step.
Ccomplete domination in the 2nd round,i thought he would finnish Hinton with his GnP, but Hinton showed some heart.
In the 3rd, very nice sub from Huerta.

I hope Huerta can win this so he can fight Alvarez.
That fight sounds amazing!:thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

limba said:


> I realy liked Huerta in this fight.
> It's true, Hinton isn't a high-caliber opponent, but annyway Huerta looked good imo.
> Hinton's strenght caused Huerta some trouble in the beggining, but i liked how Huerta took control of the fight, step by step.
> Ccomplete domination in the 2nd round,i thought he would finnish Hinton with his GnP, but Hinton showed some heart.
> ...



Hinton not being famous doesn't make him any less of a caliur of opponent.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

This fight was awesome!! I'm gonna watch some more Bellator now. Really impressed with Hintons chin, he got punished on the ground in round 2!


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Hinton was Huge. That guy took a beating and kept asking for more. Huerta is much fun to watch. UFC made a big mistake letting a fighter who puts on shows like that go.


----------

